# air force mess kit



## acheo (12 Apr 2005)

If you know someone who would like to get rid of his air force mess kit please pass this info.

tx


----------



## Neill McKay (12 Apr 2005)

acheo said:
			
		

> If you know someone who would like to get rid of his air force mess kit please pass this info.



I think that the air force mess kit is the same as the former tri-service mess kit (you should verify this before spending any money) except for the details like the cummerbund pattern.  That may open up the market for you.


----------



## PViddy (12 Apr 2005)

No to hijack the form, but any info on AF mess kit would be great.

cheers

PV


----------



## Inch (12 Apr 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> No to hijack the form, but any info on AF mess kit would be great.
> 
> cheers
> 
> PV



Could you be any more vague? What do you want to know? You wear pants, a jacket, shirt and a bow tie, info like that?


----------



## PViddy (12 Apr 2005)

LOL.  I knew i was gonna take it from somone! 

sorry i was at work and army.ca should have been a second priority.

Anyhow, i don't know what i was looking for...i guess where did you get your mess kit, how much ? airforce traditions as to the wearing of, different cumberbunds for different units ?

I think i am just trying to gain knowledge in general anywhere i can, so you got somthin that might be interesting than throw it out their.


cheers

PV


----------



## Inch (12 Apr 2005)

I bought mine at Andrei's in Kingston Ont for $500. Shirt, cumberbund and bow tie were extra. In total about $600 depending on how nice of a shirt you get. 

Air Force Tartan cumberbund is all I've ever seen worn, though the dress regs say that Air Ops wear the tartan and each branch has their own including the CIC(Air).

Among the pilots some will wear their aircraft pins on the lapel. When you solo an aircraft you're given a little pewter or gold pin of that aircraft. For the multi crew aircraft, you get your own pin.  Some guys use the pins as buttons, I have gold Air Force insignia button studs and cuff links that I wear.

Miniature embroidered gold bullion flight badges (pilots and navs) are sewn onto the jackets.


----------



## acheo (17 Apr 2005)

I'm still looking for a used mess kit...... :crybaby:


----------



## Bean (18 Apr 2005)

acheo, PM me with sizing requirements, I may have a line on a set for you.


----------



## PViddy (18 Apr 2005)

I just enjoyed a great Mess Dinner over the weekend in Borden.  The service mess dress has got to go!  Can anyone send me an external link (not DIN) to the AF mess dress regs.  I have been informed that the tartan acoutrements are out for us CIC types, and i am just curious.  Thanks for any helpful information brought forth.


cheers

PV


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Apr 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Can anyone send me an external link (not DIN) to the AF mess dress regs.   I have been informed that the tartan acoutrements are out for us CIC types, and i am just curious.



They seem to be the norm around here (New Brunswick) -- I don't believe the local kit shop carries CIC cummerbunds anymore.


----------



## PViddy (18 Apr 2005)

bow ties as well ? i know the CANNEX carries both.

PV


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Apr 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> bow ties as well ? i know the CANNEX carries both.



I don't think I've ever seen an RCAF Tartan bowtie, and I've definitely never seen a CIC one.  I would imagine everyone just wears black.


----------



## Inch (18 Apr 2005)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen an RCAF Tartan bowtie, and I've definitely never seen a CIC one.   I would imagine everyone just wears black.



I've only ever seen a tartan bowtie worn once, by our Honourary Colonel. Everyone else wears a black bowtie and I believe the dress instructions state that a black bowtie is to be worn.


----------



## PViddy (19 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the clarification gentleman.  So black bow tie and AF tartan cumberbund is acceptable?  I am interested in AF mess traditions as a whole, not to totally change this thread, more stuff on the topis of mess kit is welcome.  I am familiar with many AF traditions but am curious what other people have to say.

cheers

PV


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Apr 2005)

PViddy, you wouldn't happen to about 6' with a 38" chest and 30-32" waist?  (hint: I'm not any more, loking to upgrade to a bigger house  ;D )

Re: traditions...  

Of course there is always the "stand up on your chair" during the playing of the RCAF marchpast.  

Keeping the bottle of Port "flying" above the table and not letting it touch the table...horrors, that would be like...crashing...or something. 

Another one Inch alluded to...I wear the miniature gold models of aircraft I've flown as buttons...not quite by the CFP-265, but then I haven't been crapped on by anyone recently (except for my apparently obscenely tight mess kit...  ;D )

I won't mention tying all the napkins together then having one of the guys near the head table tie the end on to the tablecloth...  >

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## PViddy (24 Apr 2005)

ha
actually Duey, i am about 6'2" and a 32-33" waist.  Are you selling ? might be able to tailor it.

cheers

PV


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Apr 2005)

PViddy, I was just seeing if you were in the neighbourhood.  

I'm actually 6'2" as well, with a svelte, "work-out-induced" 34" wiast and a 42" chest now.  I had my kit made 16 years ago, when I was a scrawny young'in, in Victoria by British Custom Tailors...all wool, nice quality, good shap still.  The tunic is a no-duff 38l, but my pumpitude makes it a bit tight to close the button.  Pants are probably ok for 32-33.  If you don't have huge, soccer-built quads, you'd probably be AOK on the pants.

You can PM me if you're interested and wanted some more info...

Cheers,
Duey


----------

